# Bow with wooden overdraw?



## shawn chumley (Nov 18, 2002)

Several years ago, one of the outdoor catalogs like Cabela's had a wooden riser bow with a thumb hole and a wooden overdraw. It seems like it was called an X-calibre or something like that. Anyone remember it?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I was thinking about that bow just the other day. I've been scouring ebay for a long time hoping one would show up. If I remember correctly it had a very pretty camo-wood finish


----------



## shawn chumley (Nov 18, 2002)

I think you're right. Didn't the limbs and cams come off a Browning?


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I think it was Cabelas and If I am not totally wrong it was made by Martin. Check with Terry I am sure he can fill you in with any details if Martin in fact made it. DCM


----------



## ROSNYD (Jan 13, 2003)

*Wooden riser*

It may be a clone of a Martin Warthog--haven't seen one in one
piece in years.


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

I think it was called the Grand Slam? carried by cabelas and made by martin, there has been two on E-bay that I have seen. I 'd like to have one too.


----------



## RivalPro (Oct 3, 2003)

shawn chumley said:


> *Several years ago, one of the outdoor catalogs like Cabela's had a wooden riser bow with a thumb hole and a wooden overdraw. It seems like it was called an X-calibre or something like that. Anyone remember it? *


Terry has that bow on his website:








HTH

Michael


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

There is one on E-bay now


----------

